# Laptop fährt nicht mehr hoch.



## Booogeyman (26. Juni 2015)

*Laptop fährt nicht mehr hoch.*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich benötige mal wieder eure Hilfe.

Mein Laptop (Acer Aspire V3 --> V3-772G-54204G50Makk) fährt nicht mehr hoch:
Der Bildschirm bleibt komplett leer, schwarz und flackert; Festplatte rattert nicht; die HDD LED am Gehäuse blinkt langsam und gleichmäßig.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke schon mal.

Gruß


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht mehr hoch.*

Evtl. das Mainboard defekt? Wie alt ist das Laptop.


----------



## Booogeyman (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht mehr hoch.*

1,5 Jahre.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht mehr hoch.*



Booogeyman schrieb:


> 1,5 Jahre.



Rechnung noch vorhanden? und hast du was am Laptop geändert?


----------



## Booogeyman (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht mehr hoch.*

Rechnung hab ich noch...geändert hab ich nichts.


----------



## gozzomare (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht mehr hoch.*

Das genaue Modell wäre evtl. nicht Schlecht.  Evtl. gibt es da ja was was Fehler bereitet.


----------



## Booogeyman (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht mehr hoch.*



gozzomare schrieb:


> Das genaue Modell wäre evtl. nicht Schlecht.  Evtl. gibt es da ja was was Fehler bereitet.



Hab es ergänzt. Desweiteren ist er nun mal wieder angesprungen nach ca. 40-50 Startversuchen läuft er gerade mal wieder!?


----------



## Salanto (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht mehr hoch.*

Ich will dich nicht beunruhigen,aber das verhalten hatte mein Lappi auch als das Mainboard flötten ging ... Versuch es am besten über Garantie einzuschicken


----------



## Eddy24 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht mehr hoch.*

Die HDD LED am Gehäuse blinkt langsam und gleichmäßig? Ist zwar nicht unbedingt die richtige LED dafür, aber könnte der Ruhezustand sein, aus dem er nicht aufwacht. Falls nicht schon geschehen, nimm mal den Akku raus, ein paar Mal den Power Knopf drücken, Akku wieder rein und einschalten.


----------



## Booogeyman (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht mehr hoch.*

Danke euch. Dachte anfangs eher an die Platte, aber dann versuch ich es mal mit einschicken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht mehr hoch.*



Booogeyman schrieb:


> Danke euch. Dachte anfangs eher an die Platte, aber dann versuch ich es mal mit einschicken.



Das wäre die beste Lösung^^


----------



## Acasard (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht mehr hoch.*

Hallo,

entschuldige das ich dein Thema verwende, aber ich habe das gleiche Laptop und seit Heute exakt die gleichen Symptome. Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen was es bei dir gegeben hat? 

Vom Alter her hat meins bis jetzt gut 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel

Ich hoffe du kannst mir da weiterhelfen

Danke schonmal

lg


----------



## Floschison (3. Mai 2020)

Moin Moin, darf ich das selbe meines Vorrednern nochmal anstoßen?
Gibt es eine Lösung bzw Problemursache?
LG


----------

